# My little fuzzies!!!



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok it's been CRAZY around here!!:wacko: We moved into our new house and for the past month while I have been packing, painting, cleaning and moving....my new pair of tiels have been doing the nasty! Well they laid 4 eggs and ALL were fertile.:clap: May 26th (20 days after laying) the first of 4 eggs hatched and I have a yellow fuzzy bum.:bday: Last night we had to move them from one house to this one...all the time praying that they would sit tight on them and guess what??? They did!!! Mama was PISSED but this morning when I went to check on them...we have a little white fuzzy bum. YAY!!!!!:bday:

The 3rd egg is pipping and cheeping.:thumbu: And we should have another baby one Saturday! I'm leaving for Vegas tomorrow afternoon (Fleetwood Mac and I have a date on Saturday night!!!t So I have explained to my 10 year old that she is in charge of the babies and to NOT TOUCH THEM OR SHE'LL BE GROUNDED FOR THE REST OF HER LIFE!!! LOL


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww congrats 

if you didn't know now you do both mom and dad are split to white face, (other wise there wouldn't be any white fluff balls  ) 

Can't wait to see the others and of course as they grow. It sure doesn't seem like it takes them very long to be these tiny little balls of fluff, then next thing you know they're learning to fly and get into things they aren't supposed to


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So Cute! I see that both your parent birds are split for White Face. How nice.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

I do know now that they are split to whiteface...explain to me though about a "Saddleback"??? This is what I understand Mama to be. 

They came to me in one of those "fell in my lap" type situations so I know NOTHING of their background aside from one of their daughters from last year came with them so I know they make beautiful babies and them being given poor diets. Mama has an under bite due to nutrition and I've left her because once I was ready to take her in to have it worked on...she started laying eggs. SOOOO I'll be getting that worked on after I pull babies. I know it's a nutritional thing cause daughter doesn't have it or the rest of her babies. She's able to eat and feed babies just fine though.

I'll keep you all posted!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Saddle back is a type of pied 

From what i've read and of course now i can't find the page i seen it on  

its how the pied markings are distributed - Easiest way for me to explain it is All the pics of Saddleback pieds i've seen look like they have vests on The markings are just on the inner(closer to the back) parts of the wings


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks...that is what Mama is! And I have done EVERYTHING I could to find something on saddlebacks with no luck. She's so pretty and sweet! I wish she had been taken care of better and been taken to the dentist. :rofl:HAHAAHA


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the bubs! :excited:


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

aww, they are both so cute, makes me want little fuzz balls.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awwww... congrats!!.. you´ll get amazing pieds.... I´m already in love with your lil whiteface bub...

male bubs will be split cinnamon and pearl.... let´s see if you get any surprises from dad... maybe a pearl or a lutino...


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

awww congrats!!! 
Didn't I also read somewhere that a white fuzzball could also be a lutino?


----------



## Th3GaM3 (May 26, 2009)

awww there cute lol 


and its REALLY HOT here today and this is probilly a stupid question but see if its to hot does the tiel mind :S or should i give him a coldish shower to keep him cool


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A bath would be a good idea! A shower too if you don't think your 'tiel will use a bath. Any shallow dish will do.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

babybreau said:


> awww congrats!!!
> Didn't I also read somewhere that a white fuzzball could also be a lutino?


With red eyes, a white fuzzy could be a whiteface lutino. 

They're so cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!...in looking at your pix's, a couple show the chick trying to hatch.

I tried looking at the beak from the pix's and it is a little overgrown. What is the diet? Many times with a beak like that they do need something hard like seed to help wear down the beak. If the beak was an existing problem, it may not be diet related, but something that happened when she was little. When food gets impacted under and around the tongue when in the nest or when weaning this can contribute to misalignments of the beak....which leads to overgrowth problems. The problem with the lower beak overgrowing is that it forces the upper beak to curve and grow cupped inside the lower beak. A vet can trim this, and also ask to be shown how to do it yourself. 

Susanne


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

babybreau said:


> awww congrats!!!
> Didn't I also read somewhere that a white fuzzball could also be a lutino?


no yellow fuzz is a lutino if it has red eyes which can be seen before the eyes are open 

like the little one in this pic 









almost looks like it has no eyes compared to the other 2 But it does 

white fuzz plus red eyes - would be a white face lutino OR a white face fallow


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Rat...the pix's is not showing...her is the link.
http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/comparison-l-WFL.jpg


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Wow!...in looking at your pix's, a couple show the chick trying to hatch.
> 
> I tried looking at the beak from the pix's and it is a little overgrown. What is the diet? Many times with a beak like that they do need something hard like seed to help wear down the beak. If the beak was an existing problem, it may not be diet related, but something that happened when she was little. When food gets impacted under and around the tongue when in the nest or when weaning this can contribute to misalignments of the beak....which leads to overgrowth problems. The problem with the lower beak overgrowing is that it forces the upper beak to curve and grow cupped inside the lower beak. A vet can trim this, and also ask to be shown how to do it yourself.
> 
> Susanne


I did mention that her beak was over grown (major under bite)...she in a way "fell in my lap" so when I got her home I did some work on her beak...once she started laying eggs I left her. I have her daughter from last year and have watched her with these babies and she is able to feed them without a problem so I figured while they are with her...I'll let her be. Her beak has grown significantly since she's been laying eggs...a lot of calcium so her beak has grown a lot faster lately. Once all babies are pulled I'll be working on her beak more. It came from a bad diet in her previous home. She's able to eat and feed her babies fine for now so that's all that I'm concerned with at the moment. I do feel bad for her. She's stunning. Thank you for your concern though!!


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Well to update you all...I left for Vegas on Friday afternoon (had a Fleetwood Mac concert that was calling to me ) and that morning the third chick hatched out...to my surprise since he was a day early. My hubby called me yesterday (Sunday afternoon) and announced that at around 1pm the fourth one hatched out. So we now have 4 baby fuzzies and everyone is doing very well. The newest one is hiding in this picture...I'll get a better picture later.i


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...the babies look great.

As to the hens beak...it is like fingernails, it is constantly growing. I have a hen like that someone had given me a year ago. Does your hens beak overgrow like in the pix below?

As to feeding babies, about the only thing you will have to watch for is sloppy feeding, which the food regurgitated can get all over the face and build-up in the mouth. If so a dampened Q-tip can be used to remove the food.
----------------------------------------


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

That is the first pic I have seen of tiel babies in more of a 'natural' type nesting material, 
What exactly are you using ?

And how are the babies doing ?


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok...a lot has been happening around here lately...I lost a day yesterday due to my Amazon getting out of his age and getting stuck (because he's a rescue and doesn't fly) in my neighbor's tree for about 10 hours yesterday until I could climb up a friend's ladder to grab him. 

So here it is with my babies...as for mama's beak...here are a couple pictures to show you what she looks like.

















As for my little fuzzies...they are now getting their pin feathers in and look even uglier then ever...but cuter to me by the minute. Only a mother could love these little things right? Here are a few pictures to show them off. 













































As for the 'natural' bedding...it's Timothy Hay...my birds LOVE it! 

The question that I do have is that their eyes look very much black through their eye lids (meaning they're not albino) but do also look a bit red when they have them open. I've read somewhere about this but can someone explain this to me in depth...it seems that they should just be black. right? Maybe I'm just really tired tonight...long couple days with the whole parrot thing so I may not be making a lick of sense.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the beautiful babies.

As to the eyes...they appear dark eyed. Is it the pupil that appears a wine colored or deep purple color? Many times a cinnamon or split to cinnamon will have eyes like the baby in the pix. This particular baby was a very heavy (meaning lots of yellow) cinnamon (just a couple feathers) pied.

What mutations/colors are the parents?

(click on the thumbnail pis for a larger veiw)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you do a close-up of the babies in your hand?

Also, prior to opening did the eyes look like this?


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

They are definitely a deep wine colored...they are not red. Mama is the bird with the under bite that I posted the picture of...she is a cinnamon pearled saddleback. Daddy is a pied!

I'll try to get better pictures of their eyes and some of mommy and daddy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...'Possibly' daddy bird may be split to cinnamon also. The color you are seeing is a result of cinnamon affecting the pupil color.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

So here is an update on my little fuzzies...they're getting so big. 

I've added a couple pictures of Mama & Daddy for you to see...if any of you have more knowledge then I on the sex dominant genes please clue me in on whether you can tell if any of my babies are boys or girls...cuz I can't I know they have the barring on the tail for the first year until molt. One of the birds already has the start of what looks to be barring on the wing feather...does that say anything???

I've also included a pic of their daughter from last year. She's beautiful! 

Can anyone tell me when the time is that I can stop covering them for humidity and heat? At what age? I can't seem to find that info at the moment...just a bit lazy today. 

All three









Look at the little peanut









Mama & Daddy









Mama has some cool saddleback markings and also orange coloring on her back.









My aviary









Baby #1









Baby #2









Baby #3


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Aww they're so precious! Congrats on your babies, you are soo lucky to get to be with them from the beginning like that!


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

As they get more feathers you lower the temp & humidity, I can not find a link right now for the exact temps, but if they are panting they are too hot. if they are all cuddled up together constantly, they are too cold.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From a quick look I can tell from the babies that BOTH parents are split to Whiteface in order to get a Whiteface pied baby, #2. Daddy is also split to cinnamon because it looks like baby #1 is a cinnamon pied. I think, not positive but it looks like #1 may also be pearled. If so, then the father was also split to cinnamon.

They are very beautiful babies.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful Birds and Babies!!,,CONGRATS!!I like your aviary too,just makes me want one sooner than i can get one!!LOLOL


----------

